
Drop Table “Companies”;-- LTD - fredley
https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10542519
======
dang
2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17003588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17003588)

2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13280494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13280494)

------
sz4kerto
Previous submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13280494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13280494)

------
woliveirajr
:-D

Does "little Bob tables" still affects any site? Isn't this a problem already
solved?

~~~
sonofgod
SQL injection is a problem with well-known solutions, but it still relies on
_everyone_ knowing not to do it and not doing it quickly "just to get it
working" and accidently leaving it in.

------
buboard
missing an '

I assume this is a fake entry to dupe simple scrapers

~~~
sonofgod
Deliberately so: the company owner didn't want to ACTUALLY drop somone's
tables, because that'd be rude (and possibly illegal).

------
Curzel
Somebody had to try it sooner or later XD

